# My 3 Betta Boys! Photo overload!



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

I finally have gotten pretty decent pics of my betta's. I have three, two of them I adopted from a friend one died. The adopted betta's came in large 2 gallon jugs with heaters and my guy Blueberry had his own 2.5 gallon. Unfortunately one heater cracked and I had to put 2 betta's in my original 2.5 gallon. Then last night I was doing a water change and w/o dropping or anything somehow the jug had a crack and it leaked water. On top of that in my frustration to get Schuyler out I was moving too quickly and the heater was on. I lifted it and put it in a tank low in water it hissed smoked and crack. :evil: I was so mad I was swearing like a sailor lol. Anyway, so now I have 3 betta's in a 2.5 gallon. They all look fine and even bubble nesting. I rather spoil them with space but for now at least they all have homes and a heater and filtration. Plus those jars were a pain to deal with anyway and those heaters were only 5 bucks for a reason :roll:

Anyway here are pictures. Schuyler is the adopted one he is a crowntail and is turquoise, Blueberry is dark purple blue pink green and gold and Gideon is China red with a purple irridescent spot on the back of his spine. Blueberry looks black in the photos but irl it's midnight purple!

The trio: Schuyler left, Blueberry middle and Gideon on the right:










Blueberry & Gideon










This one is from my crappy camera (all others taken w/boyfriends cam) but Gideon's shape shows nicely!










Schuyler










Blueberry & Gideon










Schuyler










Blueberry. And it's funny he matches that coral piece the coral decor came with the adopted bettas. But it's funny how color coordinated he is to his center piece XP










Gideon


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, they are all so pretty! It's good to know that they have filters and heat for now, I know how frustrating it can be when you would like more room but you just don't have it. I'm planing on getting a betta soon too, he/she is going to go in a nice big 75g. Can't wait. 

Again, nice bettas! I love how, like you said, Blueberry matches the centerpeice. Very striking!


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow 75 gallon that's one lucky betta! I want to get them all at least a 5 gallon each


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, I don't have him yet, but as soon as I get the money (I have about .10 cents right now), I will buy one. Good luck on getting some 5 gallons, I hope you find some.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

They are lovely boys! 

If you want to get them each a tank (which I highly recommend) there are some options. First if you have a Walmart in your area they sell 5 gallon Eclipse Hex tanks for $29.97. They come with filter and light so all you need to add is a heater. 

There is also the option of buy used from either places like craigslist.org or a local fish store. My LFS currently has 2 used 5 gallon Hex tanks for sale for only $15.00.

You can always find good used deals!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

vintagetankgirl said:


> They are lovely boys!
> 
> If you want to get them each a tank (which I highly recommend) there are some options. First if you have a Walmart in your area they sell 5 gallon Eclipse Hex tanks for $29.97. They come with filter and light so all you need to add is a heater.
> 
> ...



150+ tax.. heck no... I would use the bettas for food before I spend that much on tanks for betta's


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

What, Kurt? No one said 150...


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I love my betta and have probably spent that much on them in total... probably more... hehe.. *shifty eyes* Lets see... yep $150 for all my betta tanks plus accessories $150 seems about right... all my betters are in 5.5 gal tanks


----------

